# honda accord radio



## 69CamaroSS (Jun 8, 2008)

i think its like an 05 honda accord(a guy at work), i want to know how to remove the factory stereo so i can wire up the satelite radio to the factory radio


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It depends what type of radio it is. All have removal clips which lock the radio in place so it cant be pulled out easily. You will need to find some little holes somewhere on the sides of your radio and insert a special key to be able to remove the radio.


----------



## 69CamaroSS (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont think it has those holes though, i already looked at it, but ill double check, i think its bolted on behind the panel of the dash board


----------



## 69CamaroSS (Jun 8, 2008)

its an 03 by the way:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There should be a removable trim panel (wood grain) , to access the screws to remove the whole center console assembly.


----------



## vzwrep (Jun 27, 2008)

Make sure to have the unlock code for the honda radio written down in case you ever decide to trade it in or sell it. If you already did unhook it you can get the codes from the dealer for a $ also can get them off the web for more$$


----------

